# Scorpion tips



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 16, 2013)

As you all know its September which means scorpions won't be here much longer. The problem is I still haven't been able to catch one.  
I tried holding A button and stalking it but it still attacked me, so I'm wondering what I did wrong there. If anyone can give me any tips on how to find one, spawn it, catch it etc I will be most grateful.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Finding and spawning is all down to luck, but it must not be raining.. For catching, just know it's there, but don't get too close to it.. Then, what you can do is go up to it from behind with your net out, and it'll start to turn 'round before jumping up in surprise.. That'll be your chance to snag it


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok thank you.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't even seen a scorpion yet 
What time do they come out at night?


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I haven't even seen a scorpion yet
> What time do they come out at night?



July - September, 7pm - 4am  .. Same for tarantula, but that's June - August


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't been able to catch the Scorpio yet either, it always manages to get me first.


----------



## Rendra (Sep 16, 2013)

7 pm until 4 am (when it isn't raining). But I've never seen one before Midnight. So I would say that Midnight to 4 am is the best time. I never did get a tarantula, guess I'll have to wait until next June.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Sep 16, 2013)

I got 3 Scorpions....but Tarantulas...saw about 10 got attacked by 9, finally got 1. Awful.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 16, 2013)

Rendra said:


> 7 pm until 4 am (when it isn't raining). But I've never seen one before Midnight. So I would say that Midnight to 4 am is the best time. I never did get a tarantula, guess I'll have to wait until next June.



I've seen them quite a few times before midnight so I guess it's just done at random.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JaneyBriggs said:


> I got 3 Scorpions....but Tarantulas...saw about 10 got attacked by 9, finally got 1. Awful.



How did you manage to catch the scorpions?


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 16, 2013)

1. Sneak up on them

2. If they shake their tails, STOP MOVING COMPLETELY.

3. When they stop shaking tail, SNEAK UP ON THEM

4. REPEAT


I've caught and sold dozens of scorps, and have at-least 5 Tarantulas in my house


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Sep 16, 2013)

Fearthecuteness said:


> How did you manage to catch the scorpions?



Don't have your net out, I would run around with my net in my pocket and have it as the first thing to pop into my hand after hitting the left or right arrown....sneak up behind them, then pull out the net, and ATTACK!!!!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 16, 2013)

traceguy said:


> 1. Sneak up on them
> 
> 2. If they shake their tails, STOP MOVING COMPLETELY.
> 
> ...



See I think my mistake is I must of carried on moving when was shaking it's tail. Dx


----------



## SageJ (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw a scorpion when I was running around catching bugs. Didn't notice it until I saw it come at me. I was surprised to see a scorpion.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 16, 2013)

Fearthecuteness said:


> See I think my mistake is I must of carried on moving when was shaking it's tail. Dx



Hopefully you have better luck tonight. Also It's the same with the Tarantulas; they will hiss and shake when you sneak up on them.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 16, 2013)

I've caught several scorpions once I learned to not be afraid. I don't know about you, but 90% of the time it was nerves. (The other 10% were times where I thought the scorpion despawned until it attacked me from behind a tree, and the other was when I was trying to light Eloise's house on fire with a sparkler and it attacked me. But I ramble.)

Make a circle around your town, making sure that when you finish a lap you go inside a building(your house, police station, train station, etc) so that the spawn points will reset. Listen and look carefully. Avoid running as much as possible. You may hear something of a hissing or a weird crawling-like sound. When you hear that, look around until you spot the scorpion.

Now, this part is mostly my own strategy. When you see it, take out your net(try to have it so it's the first thing you get when you press left or right on the d-pad). If it sees you, it'll turn at you and hiss. Ready your net. I find that most of the time, if you're at a distance it won't leap at you. So carefully sneak over to it(I don't think you have to sneak up behind it, as I've gone after it head on before while it stood there and hissed) and once you're close enough to it, swing! Remember that you only really get one chance, though, because if you miss it'll jump at you.

Good luck and I hope this helped a little.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

I have never been bitten by either scorpion or tarantula. I did not know how they worked in this game, other than that if you approach them without a net they set off a timer where they disappear within about 5 seconds. These days I usually run around at night with a fishing rod and take out my net as soon as I see them. Unlike City Folk they will not charge you when you take the net out when nearby.

I just took in mind general bug catching rules. Don't walk or run too fast (don't walk too slow though; a little over "golden stag walking speed" maybe?). Make sure you are aimed up, and don't miss!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips.  
It was raining all day and night yesterday but hopefully it will be fine tonight.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 19, 2013)

You can still approach scorpions when they shake their tail, you just have to be super slow (like golden stag creeping up speed).


----------

